
What is a Tinygram? And what should you do about it? - tsupasat
https://www.extrahop.com/blog/2015/what-is-a-tinygram/
======
cws
Good discussion of tinygrams, nagle delays, and the role restricted MTUs play
in them on StackOverflow too: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2421107/how-
does-sending-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2421107/how-does-sending-
tinygrams-cause-network-congestion)

